# This is only getting stuff off my chest



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

All this is will be getting stuff off my chest, I'm not looking for attention, but advice would help. I just need some where to let everything out.... 

I've been clinically depressed for four years, and my medication doesn't work, and psychiatrists have only made it worse. I used to be suicidal and attempted it two times. I afflict self harm to relieve some of the pain. I'm anorexic and when forced to eat I'm bulimic. I used to do drugs, but I got through it. 

Every time I try to get better I fail. Every time I try to eat I make myself puke. And I'm tired of people saying it gets better...

I'm thankful to everyone who's tried to help me. My grandpa always telling me someone out there has it worse even on his death bed(RIP grandpa), my best friend for telling me everyday I'm beautiful even though I don't believe it, and my rats for being the BEST pets ever. But I'm scared I'm to far lost to go back. 

Sorry for my complaining. Bye everyone. 

View attachment 98353



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

No one is ever too far gone I know sometimes people say they know how you feel. I know that gets annoying you just need an outlet of some kind I'm bi polar and meds.don't work.sometimes I dred getting up I just want to lay and die but I manage to get up BC my rats need me to take care of them and do their daily routine as for cutting have you tried taking cold ice and squeezing it and your palms when you have the urge or take a rubber band around your wrist pull it back and let go letting it hit your wrist making it sting? I use to cut and that's the tricks I used I hope it was helpful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

I've tried it and it didn't help... I've tried so many things... And nothing's worked 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I will honestly say, I've never been through what you have, so I don't know how you feel. I do know, however, that what you're going through is extremely difficult. I want you to know that you are valid and your emotions are valid. You are a good, strong person, even if you don't feel like you are right now. There are billions of people on this planet, and even if you think everyone hates you and no one cares, they do and they will. Things DO get better, and I know you can get through this. If you ever need someone to talk to, please feel free to message me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I was only depressed once and it was because my husband and I were on the brink of divorce, we thank goodness, worked through it. I have heard that exercise is very important if you are depressed, you sound like you are on the very serious end of depressed and I wish I had any wise words but I in all honesty have never been in your shoes. I think my best offer is an ear to listen if you ever need to talk, you can PM me if you want to keep things private. I will also offer a huge cyber (((HUG))) I hate to see anyone suffering and it really sounds like you are suffering. For me though please go outside and take a 10 minute walk, breathe the fresh air, let all your worries go out the door for just those 10 minutes.....


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Read this girl's blog: http://cityundead.blogspot.com/ Besides the entry at the top about the Diary of a Slaughtered Man (story about why you should be a vegetarian) she made this blog to mainly write down her life with depression and anxiety. It's mostly at the bottom, about her panic attacks and depression and how she gets food sickness, but hopefully you can get something out of reading her blog. Maybe know that you're not alone. I found out about her because she used to make videos about her rats on Youtube. She also makes videos about coping with anxiety and depression.You might want to go check her out, her username's cityundead on Youtube.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's her channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/CityUndead. And also just a thought, but have you ever tried meditating before? Some nights when I feel especially anxious or upset, I listen to guided meditations. I usually listen to The Honest Guys on Youtube. I downloaded a lot of their videos onto my mp3 player and whenever I need to just get away, I lie in bed with the light off and plug in my earbuds and listen to the guided meditation. My favorite one is this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o94tvFUttco&feature=c4-overview&list=UU4jWo5kiyOCt4PnvF4jbaLg Whenever I hear the music in the background, I just want to cry because it is so calming for me. The narrator's voice is just so, so calming too. And that alone can just make you forget about everything else. It starts out with a little breathing and then they take you on a little journey on a cloud into the sky. I seriously started smiling during it, because I just got this overwhelming emotion and calm that everything would be okay. I strongly urge you to check out some of their videos. They may really help you. Either way, I hope you're able to find some peace.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Could someone message me and just talk. About anything. Super Heroes, animals, sports, school, anything 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

